# Should I Call Eastmans?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking about giving this year's rifle elk hunting experience to Eastmans, Petersons or Outdoor Life. Briefly, it goes like this:

It's the last day of the elk hunt in Southwest Wyoming. A hundred yards off the road are 16 elk feeding in a foot of snow. Two of the elk are 5x5 raghorn bulls. In 32 hours I have to be on a plane to my next job. I have an antelope and a moose in the freezer, all the sausage and jerky is made.

I park the truck and walk out in the woods and dispatch the animal with one shot. WOW! this is the smallest elk I ever seen without spots. I'm talkin' book! Most of the mule deer I ever shot were bigger than this. I've got my share of B&C elk but this one's special.

Got it drug out (with one hand), cut and wrapped, and made my project on time. Life is good, very good.










Oh, by the way, it's a bull, everyone knows Goob only shoots bulls.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*

Boy, it's a good thing you had your Nat Gear cammo on. Those monster bulls can be pretty cagey this time of year. :mrgreen:

Nice job thinnin thr herd and bringin home the bacon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Boy, it's a good thing you had your Nat Gear cammo on. Those monster bulls can be pretty cagey this time of year. :mrgreen:
> 
> Nice job thinnin thr herd and bringin home the bacon.


All valid points, TEX, fodder for my magazine article(s). I kept the head and cape too, thinking about calling Cabela's.

Geezus, I gotta get back to work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*

Ya, me too...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*

I'd call Eastmans. As long as it was fair chase and that animal did not get there by way of SFW then they'll buy it.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*

Holy COW! I've seen labs bigger than that.:shock:

That will make some mighty tender tidbits.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Should I Call Petersons?*



elk22hunter said:


> I'd call Eastmans. As long as it was fair chase and that animal did not get there by way of SFW then they'll buy it.


Oh, I forgot to add I got it on public ground.


----------

